# Memory Integrity in windows 10 and AMD driver



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello,

I've got AMD Radeon HD 7540D driver version: 15.201.1151.1008. As a result, I'm unable to turn the Memory Integrity in windows 10 on.

Is it safe to use this website to download the driver? AMD Radeon HD 7540D Driver v.20.7.2 for Windows 10 64-bit free download

I'm unable to find the latest driver on the AMD website. Will appreciate your input. Thanks


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

No, and AMD's own software for detecting the best driver for AMD Radeon hardware on any given system is excellent. Download it from the AMD Support Page at the very top.

There are but three safe places to source drivers or driver updaters:

1. The update mechanism of your OS, in this case Windows 10, so in this case Windows Update.

2. The Drivers & Downloads page for the specific make and model of your computer at the OEM's support pages.

3. The support and/or drivers and software pages of the OEM of the specific piece of hardware you need the driver for. In this case AMD Radeon graphics. And their Auto-Detect and Install utility is excellent.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello, Thanks for your reply. I went to the AMD website using the link you provided and got a message that something went wrong. 



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-kb182


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

OK, searching AMD for 7540D turns up a short list of other options. I don't know what APU you might have, as you never specified that detail.

Have you checked your computer OEM's support page for drivers & downloads? That's where I'd start.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

It is showing AMD A6-5400K APU with Radeon (tm) HD Graphics 3.60 GHz


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there a driver update available? I've checked the AMD website and found nothing.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

If there's nothing at AMD or your Computer's OEM pages, then no.

Is there any particular reason that you must have this feature turned on? I've never used it, nor seen it used. To me this sounds like a solution in search of a problem unless you have specific signs of an issue, then it would be better to start a topic regarding the actual signs you're seeing for the issue that's present.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Core Isolation>Memory Integrity. It's part of Windows Defender with an on-off switch. Never get 3rd party drivers. If you actually got to the point of it showing incompatible drivers, it's up to you. I don't worry about it and don't update drivers just for the sake of doing so.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I thought of activating it for enhanced security.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps one of our security specialists will see this and comment. IMO the feature isn't necessary.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Corday said:


> Perhaps one of our security specialists will see this and comment. IMO the feature isn't necessary.


x2 on "the feature isn't necessary." It's off by default and what it's meant to protect against is an exceedingly rare occurrence to begin with. It also relies on the hardware being able to handle virtualization and uses Hyper-V, neither of which are "light footprint."

One of my favorite quotations:

_*In the computer security field, we often say that one doesn't need Fort Knox to safeguard a broken bicycle.*_
~ Glenn Glazer, M.S. ’07 UCLA Security & Cryptography,
April 25, 2019, in Message on Groups.io Beta Group

And, given that I take routine full system image and user data backups for all of my machines that are in active use, I have those to recover from should disaster strike.

Look at all the hubbub that was out there about Meltdown and Spectre, both of which are serious security issues, versus the number of instances reported of either actually being exploited. One has to take probabilities into account when deciding how armored one wants to be, and adding a ton of armor for an attack that's not at all likely to occur is a waste of time and resources.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Many thanks for the superb explanation. Cheers


----------

